# HorrorHound WEEKEND



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

HAd a friend goto Hororhound weekend.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

The manager of Horror Society made that video. I'm good friends with him.
Actually, I'm in it. I'm the creature at 1:09.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> The manager of Horror Society made that video. I'm good friends with him.
> Actually, I'm in it. I'm the creature at 1:09.


Hey HiddenFCG. Do you know Jon from kitleyskrypt.com? He actually lives a little less than a mile from me. I guess he is going to Cinema Wasteland next.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I can't say I know him personally. Granted, I probably have met him. I'm in the horror scene a lot because of my friend Elizabeth. But the name/website definitely sounds familiar.

Odds are I've met him already. Haha


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I think he is in the video. 0.25 location on the video.


----------

